# HIDA Scan Done today. Has this happened to anyone else?



## 15378 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi there! I am new to the board. After years of suffering strange abdominal/chest/shoulder pain I finally got a doctor to listen to me. He ordered a u/s of my gallbladder, suspecting that was the cause of the pain, and it showed absolutely nothing abnormal. He then sent me for a HIDA with CCK scan. I had the exam today.Why I am posting is because of what happened during the HIDA scan. I followed directions and didn't eat/drink anything since 10p the night before. They started the first injection at 9:30a this morning. I immediately started getting my normal 'strange' pains, not bad, just the normal level I've dealt with for years. Anyway, my gallbladder never filled. The tech "thought" she "might" have seen my gallbladder possibly after 3 hours of waiting for something to happen but she ran it past the doc there and he said 'nope, nothing' and they took out the IV line and sent me home without giving me the second injection. So, my question is: Has this happened to anyone else? What does it mean? I know I'll hear from my doctor soon (because the doctor there said he'd call my doctor ASAP) but I am impatient and curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

no, not me.


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

No never had that done. I am undergoing testing to to find out if I have IBS. I posted a topic under CT scan....which I had a bad reaction to the solution used to see my insides during the test. Still tryting to get straightened out since Friday!I hate when they say they'll call the doctor about the test results and you have to wait and worry about what is going on in your body!!!


----------



## UrbanUrbane (Jul 31, 2006)

Ustaboo, did you find out the results of your HIDA? Curious because I recently had one done. My gallbladder filled just fine, but it had trouble emptying into my small intestine. They sent me to walk around, I came back and it still wouldn't empty. Then they sent me to eat lunch. I came back and it emptied very slowly. My doctor did not order an ejection fraction. He is now recommending that I have an ERCP due to possible bile duct blockage. I'm sure since your gallbladder didn't fill, our problems are no where near the same, but was just curious to find out what happened with you. Thanks.


----------



## 15378 (Sep 12, 2006)

I had to have the HIDA redone. This time it filled but the EF was low so the doctor took my GB out a couple of days after that. I am recovered now and doing well. No more pain. It's wonderful. I didn't realize how much constant pain I was in until it was all gone. I did have one large stone which was not picked up by the ultrasound.


----------



## 19707 (Nov 1, 2006)

I had a CCK - HIDA scan done today. My gallbladder showed up after the first injection, then the CCK was injected. The entire test took 90 minutes. I have had pain in my lower right abdomen, side and lower back since August. It was intermittent until about 10 days ago. It has been constant since. I also experience some nausea. During and after the test, my pain was about the same. After the test, my pain increased. I have had a CT scan and ultrasound already performed in the last few weeks with normal results. I hope to get results from the HIDA scan soon, as the doctors are out of ideas, if this comes back with normal results. Hope this info might help, Gounch


----------

